# Modern Sub 300 Owner’s Thread



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,

With Doxa’s polarizing announcement yesterday about the release of the Sub 300, I thought it would be cool to start an owner’s thread as they start to trickle in and their owners receive the watches. 

The goal here is to see the different dial variants on various straps (both OEM and other) and give everyone a chance to see them and make a decision about which, if any, they want to purchase. 

This is not the place for complaining. Just somewhere we can aggregate pics of these watches!


Looking forward to seeing them all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

PayPal kicked my purchase out saying tech issue.. I want a professional on a bracelet. So it might be a while since I come on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> PayPal kicked my purchase out saying tech issue.. I want a professional on a bracelet. So it might be a while since I come on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was destiny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Place holder.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Got mine yesterday still needs sizing but as soon as that's done will put up some shots


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

I know I only got mine yesterday but thinking orange Isoframe already, what do you guys think ?


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

artus said:


> I know I only got mine yesterday but thinking orange Isoframe already, what do you guys think ?


Definitely! Let's see it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

artus said:


> I know I only got mine yesterday but thinking orange Isoframe already, what do you guys think ?


Depends on whether or not you're a bracelet kind of person.

Personally, if they come on a bracelet I usually keep them on that - in my mind they're just part of the overall design of the watch.

But bracelets do make a watch much heavier.

I'm sure an Orange Isoframe would look really good ?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Placeholder as well, Sharkhunter for me!


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd vote for the bracelet if it was the narrow, flimsy, light vintage piece. The contemporary 20mm bracelet that doesn't narrow down to the clasp just doesn't look "right" to my eye. But a SUB300 on a narrow little pathetic flimsy vintage Expandro band would be a keeper.


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

I ordered a Divingstar on rubber, still waiting.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Am I the first picture? Arrived today:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Here it is with my 4000T


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

roberev said:


> Am I the first picture? Arrived today:
> View attachment 15397538


You are the first pic! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My 50th anniversary for comparing:










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

gtief2 said:


> I ordered a Divingstar on rubber, still waiting.


Did it come in yet?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Chronomatic said:


> Did it come in yet?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Delivery date September, patience is a virtue, anyway.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Resized and on my wrist


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anyone gotten a new SUB 300? Doxa took my money in August and now we have mid of September. Is this a fraud?


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

G'day, grief I wouldn't worry, ordered "mine" about two weeks ago and still waiting.....when I Placed the order the site said; delivery September.....so any day now.......me hope
Probably they are still busy assembling the bunch in Switzerland 😉
Let us know when you get it anyway.
Cheers


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got the call! Mine it on its way to Spain


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, me too! Got mail with a tracking number.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

It’s taking over 1 month to get the watch when ordered?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

jcohen said:


> It's taking over 1 month to get the watch when ordered?


I would put money the reason this is taking so long for some of you, is because of the massive QC failure that happened with the minute hand lume issue. I'm sure they had to go through and manufacture new hands, and most likely disassemble many watches to replace the hands in the watches that were already put together.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know they are using the slowest transport company in the world. The watch was shipped from Germany on Tuesday and is still in transit. If it was a strap or something else I'd be ok. But for a watch of that price they should not be that cheap. That kind of details can ruin the watch purchase experience.

With FedEx, UPS, DHL... I'd have received the watch on Wednesday for sure.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

WatchHoliday said:


> I don't know they are using the slowest transport company in the world. The watch was shipped from Germany on Tuesday and is still in transit. If it was a strap or something else I'd be ok. But for a watch of that price they should not be that cheap. That kind of details can ruin the watch purchase experience.
> 
> With FedEx, UPS, DHL... I'd have received the watch on Wednesday for sure.


But Doxa do use Fedex usually!? Which courier are they using for yours - it does sound a nightmare; fingers crossed it comes soon.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

GLS. Luckily It has just arrived to Spain. But of course I wont have the watch in my hands till next week. That's almost 1 week of delivery time...


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Just received this gorgeous Professional today. I had the Sub 200 T-graph, but find myself to be much more keen to a simpler three hand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Damn.....not much going on here....
Maybe everyone who got one is only looking at the sheer beauty of it 🤔and canceled their wus membership, Exit "piece" material!! (cannot post pictures,don't know how with this proxy tablet)
What I can tell ya'll.......... is that it is stunning and although it is a whole lot of dough......it is/was absolutely worth it (for me)
Cheers guys


----------



## gtief2 (Jul 20, 2020)

I got my Divingstar last week. It is a beautiful watch, where form follows function. But I am a lousy photographer.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

jgordonfresh said:


> Just received this gorgeous Professional today. I had the Sub 200 T-graph, but find myself to be much more keen to a simpler three hand.
> View attachment 15477318
> 
> View attachment 15477321
> View attachment 15477323


Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Still liking my "error" model.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone have an aquamarine!? I’d love to see pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

I was looking at 300s forever but fate intervened and I ended up with a T. I am glad I did because the dial is actually a bit smaller on the wrist than I thought it would be so the 300 would have been too small for me. I love the clasp on this as well, the micro adjuster is amazing. Either way, can’t go wrong.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

For those with the modern 300s, is the bracelet difficult to size? 

I remember reading about the old doxa bracelets being a pain to remove the links.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

pokpok said:


> For those with the modern 300s, is the bracelet difficult to size?
> 
> I remember reading about the old doxa bracelets being a pain to remove the links.


I found bracelet sizing on the 300 to be rather easy. I didn't have to use a heat gun to loosen any Loctite.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

roberev said:


> I found bracelet sizing on the 300 to be rather easy. I didn't have to use a heat gun to loosen any Loctite.


Thanks!

Found out first hand when I got it on Wednesday.

The screws came out with minimal effort when I sized the bracelet.

My first Doxa and proud owner of the modern Sub 300!


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Sub 300 Searambler back in the collection. I previously owned the Silverlung but as absurd as this may sound, I found the Aqualung patch over-bearing on the dial and at times, I would find it difficult to see the hour hand when it was over the patch. The Searambler has a much cleaner and more legible dial ... well, for me anyway. 😅








My old Silverlung:


----------



## JK_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Has anyone ordered one with the rubber strap? I like beads of rice but generally don't wear bracelets.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Still liking mine


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

roberev said:


> Still liking mine


It's a beaut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Brok


ParkinNJ said:


> Sub 300 Searambler back in the collection. I previously owned the Silverlung but as absurd as this may sound, I found the Aqualung patch over-bearing on the dial and at times, I would find it difficult to see the hour hand when it was over the patch. The Searambler has a much cleaner and more legible dial ... well, for me anyway. 😅


I completely agree with you on this and have added the 300 Searamber to my collection, as well. I know the Silver Lung is more collectible and will retain value better, but I simply prefer the look of the 300 without Aqua-Lung logo. Go figure.










vs. the Silver Lung:










Rob


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Can't dispute getting both!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Fantastic watches. My Searamber gets more noticed than my Rolex Sub whenever I wear to work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

I absolutely love my Sub 300 COSC Searambler! I got one with the centerlume "error" as well. Doxa was very prompt in offering to correct it but I decided to keep it.


----------



## tony99508 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello folks, am looking at buying my first doxa, the sub 300 specifically, anyone has a picture of its movement? Found few of the 300t but non of the 300 cosc. Curious to see how it looks. Thanks 👍


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy New Year









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heviloupe (Jan 13, 2021)

Here's my 300 Pro! One of the best acquisitions of 2020 and definitely one of my most comfortable watches ever:










I also got the rubber strap (that looks like excellent quality) but I haven't worn it yet... the BOR is just amazing!
I guess I'll keep the full orange option for the summer!


----------



## heviloupe (Jan 13, 2021)

Chronomatic said:


> Does anyone have an aquamarine!? I'd love to see pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't own it, but I could try it on at DOXA's premises in Biel, so here are a few pictures:




























Unfortunately the light wasn't great, but I the Aquamarine dial looks absolutely stunning in real life!


----------



## kyle72 (May 13, 2015)

Everyone who says the Sub 300 is super comfortable is absolutely correct! I adore mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heviloupe said:


> I don't own it, but I could try it on at DOXA's premises in Biel, so here are a few pictures:
> 
> View attachment 15649523
> 
> ...


That's such a great colorway!


----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

roberev said:


> Brok
> 
> I completely agree with you on this and have added the 300 Searamber to my collection, as well. I know the Silver Lung is more collectible and will retain value better, but I simply prefer the look of the 300 without Aqua-Lung logo. Go figure.
> 
> ...


So so good. 
Finally ahve a 50th searambler on the way. Congrats on your pieces.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Still Loving my Doxa 300T!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Potential BOR alternative for the 300T.
Wonder if the bracelet will fit Doxa endlinks.






MARANEZ







www.maranez.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

